# Secret Plugins



## Mathematics (Aug 14, 2015)

Are there any unique or uncommon plugins that can fall into the categories of being a secret or life-saving/essential in the world of mixing and mastering?

Do not limit your response solely for what the plugin can do, but what you use it for. For example, you may use it not for what it was intended to do but possibly when used in conjunction with another plugin, it achieves _some _result.

I'll begin:

Uncommon Duo - Blue Cat's Liny EQ with PSP's MasterQ
Usage - Real-time spectrogram highlights sounds that are audibly obscure with BC's Liny which I can then use PSP's MasterQ to lock onto that sounds harmonic series which can't be seen by the spectrograph.

Uncommon - Panipulator
Usage - Quickly construct and an LR to MS matrix


----------



## garyhiebner (Aug 18, 2015)

PSP's Vintage Warmer. I almost always chuck it on my master to add some emulated tape saturation. Even subtle settings on the plugin can make a huge difference.


----------



## Vin (Aug 18, 2015)

Variety of Sound - SlickHDR, my favorite secret weapon. It just...HDRs the audio, in a good way.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 18, 2015)

Airwindows Ditherto. Free.
http://www.airwindows.com/ditherto/


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 18, 2015)

but, but 32 bit and pc only 



Vin said:


> Variety of Sound - SlickHDR, my favorite secret weapon. It just...HDRs the audio, in a good way.


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sonnox Inflator for loudness enhancement.
Soundtoys Decapitator for adding character on instruments.
Sknote SDC - "Shadowhill Compressor" on masterbuss.
Acqua Magenta 2 - a touch of "Massive Passive" on masterbuss or Instrument buss.
Nebula 3 Pro with 3rd party libs - Consoles, Preamps, EQ's, Compressors, Tape and Reverb.
MJUC - workhorse compressor.
Sonarworks Headphones Calibration plugin - improved general balance/mix with headphones while finalize main mix with monitors.


----------



## evilantal (Aug 20, 2015)

Fielding DSP Reviver: Great alternative to Sonnox Inflator
tritik tkDelay: Nice flexible delay
The Interruptor Night Flight: A fantastic lush string synth


----------



## samphony (Aug 20, 2015)

Nugen Stereo Pack! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 21, 2015)

Brainrox Mono Maker.
Record stereo tracks with low end roll offs in Mono.
Puts an end to phasing at low frequencies sampled in stereo.
Or fix a mix where stereo samples were used that start cancelling each other out.
Great tracker and excellent for mastering.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 21, 2015)

SpectrumWorx

Soundhack


----------



## steinmann (Aug 21, 2015)

For mixing I heard very good things about Soundradix Pi. It minimizes frequency cancelation between instruments in real time. I never tried it though.


----------



## Onlinefrank (Aug 23, 2015)

Klanghelm MJUC - Incredible good compressor (sure, it's from Germany )
I wish I could get the Defaulter plug from Quiet Art for Win (clip gain normalizer for Pro Tools)
Would save me a lot of time for gain staging in the mixing process.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 23, 2015)

Ozone 5. Best mastering plugin with plenty of presets to get you started. It usually adds extra shimmer and clarity with a punch while getting the most out of my levels. That combined with the Fab Filter Pro bundle is 90% of my mix plugins


----------



## tmm (Aug 23, 2015)

Softube's Tube Delay makes a really unique and great sounding EQ and dynamics processor (just turn the delay mix off). When I like the notes or performance but not the samples or tone, it's one of my go-to tools. Deflector is quickly earning that badge too.


----------



## Vin (Aug 24, 2015)

Also TDR VOS SlickEQ.


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 24, 2015)

Sound Radix Drum Leveler


----------



## evilantal (Aug 24, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> Brainrox Mono Maker.
> Record stereo tracks with low end roll offs in Mono.
> Puts an end to phasing at low frequencies sampled in stereo.
> Or fix a mix where stereo samples were used that start cancelling each other out.
> Great tracker and excellent for mastering.



Do you mean brainworx bx_Control by any chance?


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes 
The DSP version breaks down the mastering plug in so individual sections can be used.
Not sure if the newer VST does this. But it should include a Mono Maker.
I used it live too.
Stereo samples really suck live in the low end.
On a pair of QSC K12s I could dial in the low end so well it sounded like I was running really loud 2.1 Blue Sky nearfields.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 24, 2015)

There is a free version of MJUC as well
http://www.klanghelm.com/MJUCjr.php



Onlinefrank said:


> Klanghelm MJUC - Incredible good compressor (sure, it's from Germany )


----------



## Saxer (Aug 24, 2015)

dynamic spectrum mapper v2 http://www.proaudiodsp.com

great presets for vocals, bus compression... one click happiness


----------



## Vin (Aug 24, 2015)

My newest secret weapon: http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/


----------



## Onlinefrank (Aug 25, 2015)

Vin said:


> My newest secret weapon: http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/


Never got it to work. After a few emails with their support I was advised to wait for the new version. The new version then was ok, but no templates were there and the old ones could not be loaded. I gave it up and found an alternative. If anyone has a Sennheiser HD 650 (I happen to have one ) then this is perhaps interesting:
http://www.noisebud.se/?page_id=2813


----------



## Vin (Aug 25, 2015)

Onlinefrank said:


> Never got it to work. After a few emails with their support I was advised to wait for the new version. The new version then was ok, but no templates were there and the old ones could not be loaded. I gave it up and found an alternative. If anyone has a Sennheiser HD 650 (I happen to have one ) then this is perhaps interesting:
> http://www.noisebud.se/?page_id=2813



Too bad, it's an excellent plugin. Instantly better stereo imaging and more precise low-end (which was the main problem with my otherwise exceptional DT 880 Pros).


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 25, 2015)

Trackspacer always finds its way into my mixes. It's basically a dynamic eq but it does wonders on a busy mix and can make clashing instruments gel easily. 
It's easy to overuse, so as with everything else, use it in moderation.


----------



## ReMoFuMu (Aug 25, 2015)

Vin said:


> My newest secret weapon: http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/


Hi Vin, thank you for this tip! You're right! It's an excellent plugin. 1 hour testing and I love it!


----------



## Vin (Aug 25, 2015)

ReMoFuMu said:


> Hi Vin, thank you for this tip! You're right! It's an excellent plugin. 1 hour testing and I love it!



Pretty neat, right?  Glad I could help!


----------



## steinmann (Aug 26, 2015)

R. Soul said:


> Trackspacer always finds its way into my mixes. It's basically a dynamic eq but it does wonders on a busy mix and can make clashing instruments gel easily.
> It's easy to overuse, so as with everything else, use it in moderation.



This. Great for kick/sub or vocal/lead mixing, among other things.


----------



## Vin (Sep 3, 2015)

http://www.alexhilton.net/A1AUDIO/index.php/a1triggergate

Best gate plugin I've tried - and it's completely free.


----------



## Mathematics (Sep 3, 2015)

Vin, your suggestion of the *VOS SlickEQ* was so good, I took the liberty of experimenting with that plugin. Here is what I found. It appears to be applying both Baxandall and Gerzon shelving curves, although TokyoDawn doesn't admit it. That alone makes it quite unique because plugins like that are costly, not to mention that it is utilizing 64bit floating-point processing. From that level of processing, the analog emulation on the harmonics is more apparent when the input is pushed.

I still can't believe it's free.

The *Aphex *on vocals is really something to admire.


----------



## Vin (Sep 3, 2015)

Mathematics said:


> Vin, your suggestion of the *VOS SlickEQ* was so good, I took the liberty of experimenting with that plugin. Here is what I found. It appears to be applying both Baxandall and Gerzon shelving curves, although TokyoDawn doesn't admit it. That alone makes it quite unique because plugins like that are costly, not to mention that it is utilizing 64bit floating-point processing. From that level of processing, the analog emulation on the harmonics is more apparent when the input is pushed.
> 
> I still can't believe it's free.
> 
> The *Aphex *on vocals is really something to admire.



Agreed, it's fantastic! I use it on percussion and all the time.

There's a paid version as well: http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-vos-slickeq-ge/


----------



## Joram (Sep 10, 2015)

iZotope Trash2


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 10, 2015)

Ok Vin , you've pushed me to download the trial from Sonarworks . Fingers crossed


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 10, 2015)

SymphonicSamples said:


> Ok Vin , you've pushed me to download the trial from Sonarworks . Fingers crossed


I'm also going to give this a try.


----------



## tokatila (Oct 15, 2015)

Who let the cat out of the bag? Or standing wave....


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 15, 2015)

Flux Bittersweet for audio transients
QuikQuak Pitchwheel for pitch shifting and creative pitch work


----------



## ReMoFuMu (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi, in the Xmas Calendar from plugin-alliance is actually for 14th of December the Accusonus: De-noise and De-reverberation Plugin. Normally 299 $ now 99$!!! https://plugin-alliance.com/en/xmasc.html?door=14 or http://accusonus.com/products/era-d Infos: https://www.youtube.com/user/accusonus/feed.
I bought and like it! Of course you can download first a 14 days trial!


----------



## renegade (Dec 13, 2015)

I almost only use the Fabfilter EQ ver2. The EQ match function is quite clever


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 13, 2015)

aesthete said:


> There is a free version of MJUC as well
> http://www.klanghelm.com/MJUCjr.php



I like the SDRR as well.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 14, 2015)

TB ReelBus - lovely usable tape saturation emulations - €20 

http://www.toneboosters.com/tb-reelbus/


----------



## murrthecat (Dec 14, 2015)

If it's secret, I can't tell you what it is...


----------



## musictech (Dec 30, 2015)

dynamic spectrum mapper
psp vintage warmer
thrillseeker vbl ! !-free
tokyo sound nova eq-free
kotelnikov -free!
slate vmr.i think that the ssl model in it has the best eq for boosting highs!
soundtoys: primal tap,echoboy

eventide h3000 native
stillwell badbusmojo (extreme ?)

for low cost but very good plugins look at sknote,stilwell,klangehelm


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Goodhertz

.


----------



## Garlu (Dec 31, 2015)

Jack Weaver said:


> Goodhertz


Their M/S plugin is simply amazing. Easy and effective! 

I am a big fan of +10db's compressor. Put it on the master and sample libraries seem to come into life! (even if you are compressing very little!).


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jan 2, 2016)

Airwindows Channel4 followed by Airwindows FromTape3


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 2, 2016)

Orcel said:


> Metric Halo: Channel strip 3 & HOFA: Active EQ



Orcel, what's HOFA? Are you using the stand-alone plug-ins or the ones that run on their +DSP card?

Just curious, because I've been using a 2882 +DSP for years - great interface - and never really bothered with their plug-ins. When I looked at them in the '90s, their EQ was good, but their compressors weren't the best around.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 2, 2016)

One that people don't talk about is Cytonic's The Glue, a terrific bus compressor. I think it's supposed to be a model of the SSL one. It really does glue.

But I don't think there are any secret plug-ins that will save the world. The differences between most of the standard processes are more subtle than that - not that I don't love plug-ins as much as anyone else!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 9, 2016)

Melda mxxx.
Its possibilities are just stunning...


----------



## ghandizilla (Sep 13, 2017)

I did test SlickHDR. The slight difference is definitely noticeable. We hear details more easily and it doesn't affect the dynamic contrasts. I tend not to use compressors in an orchestral setting, just to keep my balances natural, and I believe it's a good alternative to an actual compressor. I had a question about bx_control. I use the Binaural Panning function of Panagement for most of my panning, it's really a great tool, but I am under the impression that it slightly moves the walls. Would bx_control work better for panning?


----------



## Vin (Sep 13, 2017)

Ignite Amps PTEq-X

Amazing on strings. My favorite character EQ along with SlickEQ (GE).


----------



## anp27 (Sep 14, 2017)

Wavesfactory's Trackspacer.


----------



## ghandizilla (Sep 14, 2017)

anp27 said:


> Wavesfactory's Trackspacer.



Interesting... I wonder how you would use such a tool in an orchestral environment. For example, would you priorize strings over woods, and then woods over brass, and then brass over perc, or would you create a bus to priorize for instance just strings?


----------



## anp27 (Sep 14, 2017)

ghandizilla said:


> Interesting... I wonder how you would use such a tool in an orchestral environment. For example, would you priorize strings over woods, and then woods over brass, and then brass over perc, or would you create a bus to priorize for instance just strings?



You've got the right idea.


----------



## ghandizilla (Sep 14, 2017)

Another question. I often use FabFilter Saturn to enhance my strings' high end. What can Vintage Warmer achieve, which FabFilter Saturn can not? (Vintage Warmer has been recommended several times in this topic.)


----------



## mmjohan (Sep 14, 2017)

Tantra maybe?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 14, 2017)

ghandizilla said:


> Another question. I often use FabFilter Saturn to enhance my strings' high end. What can Vintage Warmer achieve, which FabFilter Saturn can not? (Vintage Warmer has been recommended several times in this topic.)


I also use FF Saturn for strings (love it) - same question from me


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 14, 2017)

Saturn should be more in the bright/clear/detailed side, and has tons of options for various and creative uses.

Vintage Warmer is, well, warmer  More in the tape emulation territory.

I would personnaly use Saturn to "excite" things and Vintage Warmer to "tame" transients and soften things.

My two cents !


----------



## ghandizilla (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks a lot! This topic is the most interesting I've been around since several months. Dynamic Spectrum Mapper has been recommended at the top of this page. I already use FabFilter Pro-L for limiting, I like the "gentle" film preset which uses the "transparent" algorithm. Having googled DSM, I've read dithyrambic stuff about it. So, I'll go into an analog question as the previous one, the kind of "do I need it?" question : what would DSM bring that other limiters don't have? In which context would it be the right tool?


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 23, 2017)

Wave Arts Tube Saturator 2: Awesome Tube Saturation for Source Enhancement.

Usually $99 but you can grab it today for just $29 from here:

https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/wave-arts-tube-saturator-2

This plugin brings something unique among saturation tools: It infuses your source with a special blend of 3D depth and liveliness. It feels like the audio is suddenly blooming from a flat plane to a full bodied three dimensional wave of sound. The plugin internally splits the stereo source, passing each channel through its own tube circuit. The imaging effect seems to come from the discrepancies between those circuits. The big bonus is: It won't mess with your phase like a stereo expander.

The saturation is one of the best I've heard, for source enhancement. The 3 band EQ will work in PRE and POST mode allowing you to sculpt the distorted sound. MIX and LEVEL knobs will help you reintegrate the outcome back into your mix. 

In my opinion Tube Saturator 2 is aimed at source enhancement. It will not be my first choice for sound mangling. Thats's where something like Decapitator is preferred.

Demo it and find out for yourselves. And when you do, make sure you flick on the oversampling switch. I think its a steal at $29. 

-S.M


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 24, 2017)

Not sure how "secret" it will be for to long but please try the demo for the new UBK Kush Novatron compressor.


----------

